# Turkey Hunting Tips for recurve



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm planning to hunt spring turkey with my recurve bow. Any tips on broadheads, blinds, decoys? 
I shoot 54lbs recurve/wood arrows.
Thanks!


----------



## Hank (Jul 5, 2003)

I think for turkey hunting a good 3 bladed broadhead is the ticket. When it hits I think with the 3 blades it centers itself better, where as a 2 bladed head might glance off easier (Breast bone hits anyway)

I nailed a Tom last year with a #41 bear 76er, 2114 aluminum arrow and a snuffer -- it was quartering towards me. Blew right through the breast plate and stuck in the opposite hip joint. He went 20 yards and fell over.

Hank


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

*mechs maybe not sure w a recurve*

i heard mechs are good for turkeys not sure im going with 12 ga for a while i finally have a good flock after 5 yrs they have finally move around i used to see em down the road on the lease saw my first 5 years ago and last bow season i had 12 come in and eat my corn, just watched em for two reasons we dont have a fall season and baiting is not good i love to watchem dad got his first last year. in the past hes called in many hens and a jake or two now we got a few healthy gobblers i love to hear em man are they pretty :tongue:


----------



## Bonefish (Jan 6, 2005)

Take a good look at Steelforce two blade with bleeder blade I use them out of my Bob Lee 52 pound bow and my Tomahawk 47 longbow and the fly great on a goldtip 3555 arrow. This arrow with 5 inch feathers and a steelforce broadhead with bleeder I took a nice wild pig at 27 yeards.


----------

